# Mahlkonig Vario V2 owners



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

Hi

I am currently enjoying fresh coffee [weekly subscription] with aeropress and Frenchpress brew methods and a Hario Skerton grinder.

Issues I have are manual grinding is a pain when doing for more than one and I can get inconsistencies with brew cups probably due to variations in grind and I feel I am not doing justice to some of the coffees tasted?

I am intending to get an espresso machine in the coming year and want to future proof myself with a grinder- I have my eye set on the vario... as pretty much covers all of my requirements.

Question I want to ask owners of the latest revision Vario is ''are you happy with the course grind setting''?

Alot of comments/reviews etc read refer to the original vario with calibration adjustment needed for French press however is this still required for the new V2 version. Would I be happy with grind without too many fines.

I also read alot about issues jumping back and forth with espresso/ FP but for the immediate term I will only be using FP/Aeropress and so want to kill two birds with one stone on buying this grinder.

I know maybe not too many V2 Vario owners as relatively new, but comments appreciated.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm in exactly the same boat and have asked a bunch of similar questions on this forum and elsewhere.

In a nut shell the message I've got is that


The Vario is the an ideal candidate when considering both quality of grind and ease of adjustment.

If you just want a brew only grinder, there are better options for less money (e.g. Baratza).

If you want an espresso only grinder then there are better for similar (or maybe slightly less) money, and substantially better for 'not much more' money.


Bearing in mind the Vario can be made into a better brew grinder by using different burrs I've decided to buy the Vario and work with that until such a time I can afford a dedicated espresso grinder (and hopefully a better espresso machine to go with it).

I suppose it depends on how serious you are. I've decided that I'd like to get decent kit, but my palate and knowledge needs to grow also.

Best of luck.


----------



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

Tryfan said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat and have asked a bunch of similar questions on this forum and elsewhere.
> 
> In a nut shell the message I've got is that
> 
> ...


Thanks for response tryfan , yeah I'm on that 'journey' also, of increasing my knowledge and taste palate -does learning ever end !







. I did read that article before on vario updgrade and similar on HB but wondered if necessary on the new model? maybe it was just faceplate change and not any design change to course setting range? I'm not near any retail shops for checking at hand. All in all probably still the best option for different brew methods ....


----------

